# Mavic Ksyrium Elite VS Mavic Ksyrium SL's



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

For my budget the new Elite's are looking like quite the deal. Any thoughts on pors and cons over one set to the other?

Thanks


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I have no experience with the Elite but I can tell you that the SL is the most trouble-free wheelset I have every tried.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Elites are more durable as they use stainless steel spokes versus the Zyrcal aluminum spokes on the SL. That's the biggest difference. The steel spokes do make the wheels a little heavier.


----------

